# Brake Pedal Depressor



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey!

I was reading the Bentley for brake servicing on my B6 Passat. It states the following:



> Before removing brake caliper or disconnecting brake hose, brake pedal depressor vag 1869/2 must be inserted (this dissipates pressure).


I am wondering how this would dissipate pressure? I always thought you need the depressor to keep the master cylinder valves closed to prevent the system from draining when you remove a brake line or other component that is located "below" the reservoir? Is that what they are getting at? I mean by removing the caliper, they mean actually removing the caliper from the system? Or just unmounting it from the caliper carrier when changing pads?

Also, when bleeding the brakes, the Bentley says to install the depressor. I use a vacuum pump to change brake fluid/bleed the system. Is this really required? I have never had any issues when not using a depressor. Is it only required when using the VAG power bleeder?

Any input would be appreciated!


----------

